# Crew looking in New England



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking to crew in any racing event at any position given, preferably in nearby waters (New England). My racing experience is quite small (maybe null). I am willing to help in any aspect I could, before, during and after the race. I have been sailing for years in Cape Cod waters in my 20 footer and crew in other friends' boats. I just would like to add that experience to my sailor portfolio. There are a couple of races around; Falmouth-Hyannis race, Figawi. At http://www.figawi.com I've already leave my contact in the crew list. Looking on the internet where to find more events like this and where to show myself. So if anyone is in need of an extra pair of "young" hands (I'm mid 30's), I will be more than happy to help. Thanks
:captain:


----------

